# Leave everything for a new life ?



## vsingapore (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello to all,

I Live in Belgium and I am really fed up of it so my husband and I with our baby girl are really really actively looking to move. BUT we have been sending out soooooo many CVs with no reply. Although I do think we have a good profiles:

-	Senior Product Manager (5 years’ experience)
-	Senior IT Manager (8 years’ experience)

We are considering leaving everything behind us and coming to Singapore hoping that if we are on the spot it will be easier, is this true ?

Thank you for your thoughts and experiences.


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

vsingapore said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I Live in Belgium and I am really fed up of it so my husband and I with our baby girl are really really actively looking to move. BUT we have been sending out soooooo many CVs with no reply. Although I do think we have a good profiles:
> 
> ...


I am a singapore PR, have lived here for quite sometime now. Cant deny the fact its nice safe place to live and its cheap depending on what kind of lifestyle you want to live (though it has been ranked as the worlds most expensive city few years in a row). 

Having said that SG economy is not doing that great since Q3 2016 and the expectation is it will be slow till sometime in 2017 (Q2/Q3). Moreover many companies will prefer to see people face to face here in SG. So unless you come as consultant or as a contractor via some of the service companies esp for the person with IT experience. 

One thing here (may be applies to any country ) applying directly on any companies website never worked for me. Going through recruiters, attest get some nibble. Usually I call them and talk to them direct, look at jobsdb / efinancials the two key sites and look up the recruiter and their contact and give them a call 
some names 
Ambition
robert walters
robert half
hays
there are plenty more..

One last thing I would like to mention here that the Govt has tightened the issuance of work visa as the economy is bad, so even if you get a job, getting a visa approved can be a challenge. So make sure the employer is a big multi national better chance of visa.

And like you mentioned coming over here will help, but I wouldnt wind up everyone and move the whole clan.. either one of you come over here and first get a job and the other can follow suit on dependent visa.. and person on dependent visa can work here.

Hope that gives some idea. feel free ask more and will share what i know..
Good luck


----------



## XyphDryne (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi vsingapore,

just out of curiousity: Have you been to Singapore for a certain period of time?

And in opposite of kudians, at least I don´t regard the renting costs as cheap. Quite the opposite.

And afaik, many people often just get 7 days of vacation a ywar which can go up to 14 during your career. But still... Work-life balance overall seems to be quite unfortunate over there. As much as I love SG.


----------

